# Building new computer



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey, 

So I just recently got myself a ASUS ATI 4670 Card and a 610w PC P&C PSU for my old computer. I now want to upgrade the rest of my computer but I currently don't have all the money necessary for better parts. So I was wondering if this case: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX14869(ME).aspx would be able to hold the following parts I'm using (while I wait for the money for new parts):

ASUS ATI 4670 Graphics Card (want to keep for new setup)
610w PC P&C PSU (want to keep for new setup)
LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160H6S (upgrade or no?)
ASUS DVD-E616A (upgrade or no?)
Asus A8AE-LE (Amberine) (wanted upgraded)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.8 SATA NCQ 250823 (250 GB) (wanted upgraded)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ (2.19 GHz) (wanted upgraded)

Soo, I want the case from above to be able to house a new setup too. I want my new setup for gaming, nothing too crazy though. Since I already spent about $200 on the PSU and g-card I'm hoping to be only spending about $350-500 on some newer parts. (case not counted) Oh and I'd prefer being able to purchase the parts from http://www.memoryexpress.com cause it's a local computer store. (so that I don't have to go through the hassle of ordering online)

Well, that's about about all, thanks for reading.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that case will work not a bad price either.
By using only that site you are limiting your options on motherboards it not a very big selection.

Are you looking to build Intel or AMD?


----------



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, I know but I'm sure there is one there that will work for me. 

Is there a huge difference? If not, it doesn't really matter much to me.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For gaming yes the Intel P45 chipset and a E8400/E8500 make for a great budget rig, The Athlon x2 6000 runs ok but is getting pretty old, The first gen Phenoms are nothing to rave about and the Phenom II is slightly slower then the E8400 but costs more.


----------



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, let's try a Intel build then


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

I would go with Intel I am running the E8400 absolutely love it runs really cool with the zalman and some artic silver 5.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

E8400> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX19796(ME).aspx
GA-EP45-UD3R> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX22833(ME).aspx
Seagate 500Gig> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX19181(ME).aspx

What Memory are you currently running?


----------



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

2x 512MB DDR SDRAM ... 
Module Name	Samsung M3 68L6523CUS-CCC

edit: Oh, my friend gave me 2x 512MB 1Rx8 PC2-3200U-333-11-A1, (what it said on the back of the sticks) these are DDR2s right?


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm running G skill 2gb's http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098 dang don't buy from that one store bit costly over 200 for the e8400.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm gonna post my somewhat complete system minus the hdd and the video card new egg don't carry no more. It's complete physical wise link wise not complete.

MOBO-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138118
MEM-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098
HDD.1-Raptor 150gb 10k rpm
HDD.2-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152102
Video-8800gt Super Clocked
cpu-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037
cooler-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118003
ps-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
case-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156098
dvd drive-memorex combo drive


----------



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

The reason the items on memory express are cheaper than the ones at newegg is cause I'm from Canada. If you go on the Canadian newegg the price + shipping is roughly the amount it is on memory express + a few more bucks or so. I like your case too!

So, the E8400 isn't going to come with CPU cooling right? Which one should I get then?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

If the E8400 says retail, it will include the stock hsf. If it says it's OEM, then it won't come with a heatsink. 

They do seem a tad pricey, but with no shipping and all that, not too too bad. That with the convenience of picking up, specially if something is DOA, much easier to return. I wouldn't mind paying a premium for that.

edit - just looked at the 8500 at the site. It didn't mention the retail word, but it's a boxed processor, same thing. And they do mention a four pin fan.


----------



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool, cool. So that settles my mbo, hdd, cpu then. 

- My cd/dvd roms will be fine in the new setup I'm guessing.
- My friend gave me 2x 512MB 1Rx8 PC2-3200U-333-11-A1, (what it said on the back of the sticks) these are DDR2s right and they will work on the mbo?
- Another thing: I have about as much experience with the insides of the computer of just removing/installing a psu and installing a graphics card. Will it be difficult for me to remove all the current parts that I have and install them into my new case for the time being?

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 1Rx8 PC2-3200U-333-11-A1 are Infineon DDR2 PC2 4200 533 Mhz chips Slow but usable.
And the Samsung are DDR PC3200 400Mhz so they won't work.


----------



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

Alright so which ones do you recommend?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX20897(ME).aspx
If they are the same price when they come back in stock.


----------



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

Alright, all works out. They're in stock right now btw. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a question about the OS, do I have to buy this too or..?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Unless you have a retail copy lying around. The OS with an OEM version is basically tied to the motherboard that it is originally installed on, though there is a hardware change formula which eventually can make it ask for re-activation, sometimes requiring a phone call to MS. With the retail version, it can be moved to a different machine, as long as it is uninstalled from the first, install as many times as you want, just only on one at any one time. Retail is very expensive, 400ish (touch less) and OEM is in the 150-200 range, that's for xp anyway, not sure on vista offhand.


----------



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok thanks. So will the windows xp professional x64 edition work with my parts?


----------



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

I can also get my hands on windows 7 too


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Any OS will work. The windows 7 might be an idea, it's good till the first of August. I need to use it more, set up to dual boot, but there's too much stuff I have to use xp for.


----------

